# Wolves?



## fussy (Sep 26, 2010)

So I haven't been paying much attention to the news, Are we gonna be able to hunt them again any time soon or is that never gonna happen again?


----------



## .54 (Sep 24, 2007)

Oh it will happen. As soon as some rich mans toddler gets eaten by one.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

In Utah? No. No time soon. 
In Idaho and Montana? Montana has petitioned USFWS to allow a "conservation hunting season" on wolves. The soonest it would start would be November. Here is the article that explains what they are doing:
http://fwp.mt.gov/news/article.html?act ... le&id=9633
I don't know what is happening in Idaho relative to a hunting season this year.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

If you want to have wolves- one way or another you are going to also eliminate some. Call it what you like- hunting- removal, exterminating or killing----- but you're going to have it.


----------



## Troutsman (Aug 13, 2010)

Utah does not have any Wolves; we have giant coyotes that have been spoted though  I will be getting me one of those big coyotes as soon as I see one :twisted:


----------



## Ballistic Tip (Jul 25, 2010)

I like Troutsman's theory


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm surprised nobody has seen anything this yet with everybody out on the archery hunts.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Here is a link to something that was posted over at MM.

http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/D ... 16785.html

THIS IS A MUST READ AND PASS ON TO EVER MEMBER OF YOUR ORIGINATION AND TO EVERY ONE ON YOUR MAILING LIST. WE NEED EVERY SPORTSMEN AND OUTDOORS PERSON TO CALL. MONTANA AND IDAHO ARE LISTED BELOW.
RMEF, NRA, SFW, SCI, MDF, and the many other groups are encouraging all to contact their US Congressman and Senators immediately to support this bill.

Thanks,
Steve Alder
Idaho For Wildlife

______________________________

M. David Allen
President/CEO
Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation

Folks,

We have a situation relative to the wolf issue that we need grass roots help with ASAP.

Let me try to explain what has transpired in the last few days:

* Senators Orin Hatch and Harry Reid have agreed to introduce a bill to call for delisting of wolves EVERYWHERE in this current Congressional session. It is as simple as that, we are calling for the total delisting of wolves period. The science is clear on this issue. GRAY WOLVES ARE NOT ENDANGERED OR EVEN THREATENED.

* This bill would be the same bill as what Chet Edwards introduced in the House.

* We have an issue with a couple of key senators right now that needs our grass roots attention. Senators Crapo and Risch from Idaho are introducing a bill that carves out just Montana & Idaho to delist wolves and return them back to their status before Judge Molloy's last ruling. This will not fix the real problem and will most likely end back up in Molloy's federal court PLUS we do not favor leaving out Wyoming, Minnesota, Wisconsin, Michigan or any other state for that matter. This issue needs to be fixed not delayed and stalled and linger in court.

* Senator Baucus has indicated that he will introduced a bill very similar to Crapo & Risch; basically carving out just Montana and Idaho for delisting and not all states and we anticipate that the junior Senator from MT, Senator Tester will follow his lead.

Here is our call to action if you are willing to support: We need sportsmen and hunters to call the offices of Senator Crapo, Senator Ricsh, Senator Baucus and Senator Tester ask them to consider supporting the Chet Edwards bill and support what Senators Hatch and Reid and willing to sponsor. We encourage groups to ask their members to call these two Senators asking them to support the complete delisting of wolves. This is a chance for real bipartisan action and to represent the issue of states' rights and states' local economies.

Their Washington DC & Idaho phone numbers are:

Crapo office (202) 224-6142 and 208-334-1776

Risch office (202) 224-2752 and 208-342-7985

Baucus office 202-224-2651 and 406-657-6790

Tester office 202-224-2644 and 406-728-3003

The chance of passing this legislation in this session is most likely a long shot; however now is the time to get these politicians to go on the record to call for total delisting of wolves, period. We will not get this kind of leverage after the November election, etc........

M. David Allen
President/CEO
Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation

______________________________

Chaffetz to Push Legislation Removing Gray Wolf from Consideration under Endangered Species Act
September 22, 2010 6:07 PM

Washington, DC-Today, Congressman Jason Chaffetz announced he will seek to remove the gray wolf from the Endangered Species Act. Rep. Chaffetz joins Democrat Congressman Chet Edwards in supporting HR 6028, which would ask Congress to amend the 1973 act "to prohibit treatment of the Gray Wolf as an endangered species or threatened species." The move comes in response to a recent court ruling effectively reinstating endangered status for the wolf in the entire western United States.

The U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service (FWS) first issued the decision to delist the wolf in 2008, after the species had met recovery goals of 30 breeding pairs and 300 wolves for eight consecutive years. Wildlife biologists estimate there are 1,700 wolves in several western states. Wolves were first placed on the endangered species list in 1974.

"Wolf populations have grown significantly since first receiving protection under the Endangered Species Act," said Chaffetz. "They have grown well beyond their target populations. The wolf is devastating wildlife populations and cattle. This is a vital issue to farmers, ranchers, sportsmen and outdoor recreationists. It is appropriate to have the wolf delisted at this time."

Bipartisan recommendations by both the Obama and Bush Administrations have recommended the de-listing of wolves and turning their management over to the state wildlife agencies.

"We need to ensure that wildlife management plans are retained at the state level rather than the federal level," said Chaffetz.

H.R.6028 -- To amend the Endangered Species Act of 1973 to prohibit treatment of the Gray Wolf as an endangered species or threatened species. (Introduced in House - IH)
http://graywolfnews.com/pdf/Edwards_HR6 ... _Final.pdf

HR 6028 IH 
111th CONGRESS
2d Session
H. R. 6028
To amend the Endangered Species Act of 1973 to prohibit treatment of the Gray Wolf as an endangered species or threatened species. 
IN THE HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES
July 30, 2010
Mr. EDWARDS of Texas introduced the following bill; which was referred to the Committee on Natural Resources 
________________________________________

A BILL
To amend the Endangered Species Act of 1973 to prohibit treatment of the Gray Wolf as an endangered species or threatened species. 
Be it enacted by the Senate and House of Representatives of the United States of America in Congress assembled,
SECTION 1. PROHIBITION ON TREATMENT OF GRAY WOLF AS AN ENDANGERED SPECIES OR THREATENED SPECIES.
Section 4(a) of the Endangered Species Act of 1973 (16 U.S.C. 1533(a)) is amended by adding at the end the following new paragraph:
`(4) The Gray Wolf (Canis lupus) shall not be treated as an endangered species or threatened species for purposes of this Act.'.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Great post cklspencer. I called all the numbers listed in the RMEF letter and left my message with the respective senators.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

BTW when I called two of them asked me what the Chet Edwards bill was so I'm assuming they aren't getting a lot of calls.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Packfish said:


> If you want to have wolves- one way or another you are going to also eliminate some. Call it what you like- hunting- removal, exterminating or killing----- but you're going to have it.


Or the DWR can let them populate. Turn a blind eye to their predation and let them more or less control themselves. As they do with cougar.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Iron Bear said:


> Packfish said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to have wolves- one way or another you are going to also eliminate some. Call it what you like- hunting- removal, exterminating or killing----- but you're going to have it.
> ...


Well,,there's the 1st place prize for the most uneducated, ignorant , response ever
posted on a forum I've ever seen.. :shock:


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

goofy elk said:


> [quote="Iron Bear":i1oufzis]
> 
> 
> Packfish said:
> ...


Well,,there's the 1st place prize for the most uneducated, ignorant , response ever
posted on a forum I've ever seen.. :shock:[/quote:i1oufzis]

You gots low standards. :roll:


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

The Delisting bill went before the senate and lost by two votes, so wolves are still listed and out of state control. Ironicaly, though the two senators from Montana voted against the bill to delist the wolf.....Big


----------

